# Animierte Gifs



## Mister master (8. April 2007)

Wenn man ein Animiertes Gif einfügt, ist es nicht animiert, sondern nur ein Bild. 
Wie mache ich, dass das Gif animiert ist?


----------



## wincnc (8. April 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier nach:

Animierte GIF-Grafiken in VB
 
Animierte GIFs anzeigen


----------



## DrSoong (8. April 2007)

Die einfachste Variante ist sicher die, dass du ein WebBrowser-Control auf deine Form legst und dort das animierte GIF einbindest.

Ansonsten gäbe es diese Lösung, sie demonstriert wie du ein GIF einliest und animiert ausgibst.


Der Doc!

EDIT: Da war wincnc wohl ein bißchen schneller *g*


----------



## Mister master (8. April 2007)

okay, und das kann ich jez einfach so reingeben?


----------



## DrSoong (9. April 2007)

Wie eingeben? Bei der Lösung mit dem WebBrowser bindest du die Graphik einfach mittels URL-Aufruf ein, bei der Code-Lösung lädst du die Graphik einfach so wie im Beispiel beschrieben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Mister master (7. Juni 2007)

Ich hol dieses Thema jetzt nochmal aus der Vertiefung herraus! 

Ich hab das nicht geschafft! Ich finde bei VB6 kein Webbrowsermodul und die andere Methode geht nicht auf WinXP. 

Ich würde gerne die zweite Methode weiter verfolgen, weil mit der Webbrowser methode kann man das Gif nicht bewegen (was ich aber tun will)


----------

